# Best or Preferred Backup Methods?



## mschene (Nov 14, 2014)

I have been reading here for a couple of weeks now on coding my new F33.

As a former IT consultant, I feel very strongly about backing up the vehicles current (OEM) configurations before I do ANYTHING to it.

As such, what is the best (or as some say: "preferred") way to back up all of the current settings so I have them available if I screw something up?

If there is a specific thread that answers this already (I probably missed it), please point me in that direction.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ECU data backups are worthless. Simply VO Coding an ECU will reset it to factory coding.


----------



## JBF (Apr 12, 2004)

I'll defer to Shawn on all matters relating to coding, but doing a full set of backups before starting at least made me feel more ok about proceeding.

This thread has detailed instructions on doing an initial backup: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=631884

I also 'read' and then 'saved' (that is, saved to my hard-drive) the FA file and the SVT file before changing anything.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Well, lets say you want to return ECU to factory Coding.

Which method is easier?

VO Code:

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Right-Click on ECU => Select CODE.

Restore .NCD:

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Right-Click ECU CAFD File => Select New FDL => Navigate to C:\ESysData\CAF and select matching .NCD file => Left-Click on Inserted CAFD => Select FDL Code.


----------



## JBF (Apr 12, 2004)

shawnsheridan said:


> Well, lets say you want to return ECU to factory Coding.
> 
> Which method is easier?
> 
> ...


Fair enough. Backup sure looks like the long way around. . .


----------



## mini (Dec 25, 2015)

Shawn, what is the difference of pushing the read svt button and read ecu while fdl coding? 

I see tokenmaster push read svt when coding but a lot of others in their instruction push read ecu... 

When i pushed read svt i got an error and when i pushed read ecu i could do normal fdl coding to my car.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mini said:


> Shawn, what is the difference of pushing the read svt button and read ecu while fdl coding?
> 
> I see tokenmaster push read svt when coding but a lot of others in their instruction push read ecu...
> 
> When i pushed read svt i got an error and when i pushed read ecu i could do normal fdl coding to my car.


Read SVT reads a stored ECU Configuration file in VCM, and Read ECU actually Queries the system buses to determine which ECU's are present. On some newer cars like F15, F45, etc, Read SVT does not work, so Read ECU must be used. For Coding purposes, it is six of one and a half dozen of the other, that is to say it makes no difference which one is used.


----------



## mini (Dec 25, 2015)

I have a 2014 F56. So that would be the reason. To return to backing up, i cannot use the described method above. Will save button after read ecu be enough for me to backup?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mini said:


> I have a 2014 F56. So that would be the reason. To return to backing up, i cannot use the described method above. Will save button after read ecu be enough for me to backup?


Yes, you can. You can VO Code. For you it is:

VO Code:

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read ECU => Right-Click on ECU => Select CODE.


----------



## mini (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanx Shawn!


----------



## mschene (Nov 14, 2014)

Yes, thank you Shawn. Great info as always. ;-)


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Backing up VO/FA is worth your while and also SVT since it's volatile - meaning can change anytime VO is modified and an ECU is coded. However, you don't restore SVT, you just use it to compare current SVT, if say, you added a wrong option, or set a wrong build date for your car.



shawnsheridan said:


> Read SVT reads a stored ECU Configuration file in VCM, and Read ECU actually Queries the system buses to determine which ECU's are present. On some newer cars like F15, F45, etc, Read SVT does not work, so Read ECU must be used. For Coding purposes, it is six of one and a half dozen of the other, that is to say it makes no difference which one is used.


Shawn, just additional info based on my testing, read ECU does not actively query the system bus for new (unknown) ECUs. It appears to use the stored SVT to query list of ECUs and ping these ECUs individually. Those that responds will be shown and the ones that do not are obviously removed. However, if say, you added a new ECU and immediately do a "Read ECU", the new ECU will not appear in the list. The only way to make new ECU appear is to VO code a known ECU (I prefer the simple ones like TBX, IHKA...etc) and of course, "Update VCM" option turned on.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TokenMaster said:


> Backing up VO/FA is worth your while and also SVT since it's volatile - meaning can change anytime VO is modified and an ECU is coded. However, you don't restore SVT, you just use it to compare current SVT, if say, you added a wrong option, or set a wrong build date for your car.
> 
> Shawn, just additional info based on my testing, read ECU does not actively query the system bus for new (unknown) ECUs. It appears to use the stored SVT to query list of ECUs and ping these ECUs individually. Those that responds will be shown and the ones that do not are obviously removed. However, if say, you added a new ECU and immediately do a "Read ECU", the new ECU will not appear in the list. The only way to make new ECU appear is to VO code a known ECU (I prefer the simple ones like TBX, IHKA...etc) and of course, "Update VCM" option turned on.


This is strange. I have been involved in many retrofits, and Read ECU sill show added Control Unit, where of course read SVT won't.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Hmn, maybe, it's gateway dependent. The way I tested on my F30 is: Read SVT (shows 18 ECU). Disconnected ZBE, Read SVT still showed 18, while read SVT showed 17 as expected. Added TBX and both read SVT and Read ECU still showed 18 and TBX was nowhere to be found. VO coded, then both showed 19


----------



## sly44 (Sep 13, 2021)

Hi guys I just hook up to this thread if you don't mind.
Coud you please advise me step by step how I can
Upload VCM from SVT.xml backup file that's one
And how to uncheck "update VCM and MSM " in esys options 
2017 G30
Many thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

In E-Sys Options, there is Checkboxes for Update VCM and MSM, that you can toggle on and off as needed.

If they are toggled on, and you load SVT.xml backup file into coding module, and VO Code any ECU, it will write SVT to car VCM.


----------



## sly44 (Sep 13, 2021)

Bmw G30 2017 Problems after coding Esys.


Hi all I need help with diagnose the problem. I bought a 520d (2017) G30 and after I plugged it into ISTA it showed me that AMPT is not code to the vehicle. So I grabbed esys and checked it after small investigation I noticed that the CADF file is missing under AMPT module so coded it and...




www.bimmerfest.com




Shawn thank you for your time .....and reply would you please have a look on my case if you find a moment 
Regards Seb


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sly44 said:


> Bmw G30 2017 Problems after coding Esys.
> 
> 
> Hi all I need help with diagnose the problem. I bought a 520d (2017) G30 and after I plugged it into ISTA it showed me that AMPT is not code to the vehicle. So I grabbed esys and checked it after small investigation I noticed that the CADF file is missing under AMPT module so coded it and...
> ...


The NotExecutable Errors are coding errors, meaning something is not right with FA.

The one showing "cafd_ffffffff-255_255_255" is corrupt ECU. I cannot tell from picture what ECU it is. You must inject CAFD into ECU first and then VO Code it,


----------



## sly44 (Sep 13, 2021)

I got it going thanks to two guys from this forum all I had to do was backup the svt file to vcm 
Thank you Shawn for your time tho


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sly44 said:


> I got it going thanks to two guys from this forum all I had to do was backup the svt file to vcm
> Thank you Shawn for your time tho


----------

